# Fun Pictures That Make You Giggle



## dharmabean (Oct 8, 2012)

I searched for a thread like this, and I didn't find one. If there is one, please let me know. I come across funny pictures on a daily basis that make me giggle.

Try to keep them non: religious, political, etc. Just funny little internet memes that make you giggle out loud. I'll start.

View attachment 551062_434898073227455_829256564_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Oct 8, 2012)

Great thread idea! 

View attachment 391703_467293509981863_638932994_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 8, 2012)

Hhaha!!! Very cute!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2012)

A friend of mine posted this on Facebook this morning. These guys were always among my favorite muppets.. It made me laugh out loud seeing this.. 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 8, 2012)

How I just love these two best friends. 


View attachment 30973_287623781337219_315244754_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 8, 2012)

This is for the scifi nerdgasms out there...


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

This is your cat on drugs
View attachment 61486_372760022806271_310969214_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2012)

How do you open this without losing a finger?


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

Dromond said:


>




Ahhaha! I actually laughed at this one.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

Nailed it.....


View attachment 577276_358645214225634_2000895417_n.jpg


----------



## J34 (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally a thread to put hilarious images, I was waiting so long for this!  

View attachment Vn4p3Rfc90WkcMhxBGwAjA2.jpg


View attachment ZhMVMfIFb0KGFAyjjbmsVA2.jpg


View attachment rLg4RcPkgkWD_OGeFHk4KQ2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 11, 2012)

Good idea for this board. We have a Random Awesomeness thread in BHM/FFA land and it's on it's 53rd page.  All sorts of crazy shows up there.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

J34 said:


> Finally a thread to put hilarious images, I was waiting so long for this!




I've got a big head, and little arms..

My son says this to me all the time. He's like 6'2, I'm only 5'3


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2012)

Reposted from the Random Awesomeness thread:


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

I absolutely love her response.

View attachment 46553_413965985323522_137006604_n.jpg


----------



## JASmith (Oct 11, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> I absolutely love her response.
> 
> View attachment 104847


That's just awesome.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2012)

A SMILE IS YOUR BEST ACCESSORY
(Picture from of http://ICANHAZCHEEZBURGER.COM) 

View attachment elephant seal smile (326x345).jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2012)

This was more like guffaw than giggle:


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2012)

Talk about getting pissy.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a friend who used to actually takes her off on the drive home from the office... signifying the day was OVER! haha


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## J34 (Oct 18, 2012)

"One of us! One of us!" 

View attachment cUkyL2wS80WBM2gsVKRNBg2.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 18, 2012)

This couldn't be anymore true...

View attachment 3117_3651424455420_1042184850_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 19, 2012)

This is just bad.

Bad
Bad
Bad.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2012)

I feel like punking the next generation. Who's with me? 

View attachment image001.jpg


----------



## J34 (Oct 20, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> This couldn't be anymore true...



Ha! I second that, with this 

View attachment llqBKkRjOkO0A-mir_QDNw2.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 20, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> This is just bad.
> 
> Bad
> Bad
> Bad.


How is babby formed? 
How girl get pragnent?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Nov 1, 2012)

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 4, 2012)

Pew Pew

View attachment 46199_462056003846595_1089941639_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2012)

I took this from google+ It made me giggle  

View attachment 23870_495531660467850_1317275473_n.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 10, 2012)

- Jim


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 11, 2012)

KittyKitten's face............


----------



## Navydude (Nov 12, 2012)

in the spirit of the upcoming holidays.......


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 15, 2012)

I saw this on google+ today. I love it because it's a play on my favorite painting and it tickles my geek side  

View attachment enhanced-buzz-10937-1351548.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Navydude (Nov 15, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>



Supah adn Batsman no whaz up!

*and


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 15, 2012)

KittyKitten said:


> KittyKitten's face............





BWHAHAHAHAH


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 17, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>





dharmabean said:


>



Thanks for the good giggles!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is what was trending on yahoo a few days ago...


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Nov 19, 2012)

:doh: :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ODFFA (Nov 21, 2012)

Always so reassuring 

View attachment calm-the-fuck-down-lemur.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ~nai'a~ (Nov 21, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>



Loooooooooooooooooooooooove it! Now that's a «Wonder Woman»! Now, it gives me the urge to get my Wonder Woman costume out! :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 23, 2012)

Best Explanation of Menstruation Ever.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2012)

"Sweetie - I know that kid dared you to hold your hand on against the shark tank, but I'm taking mom and going upstairs. The fish up there don't have teeth that look like that and they sure as hell can't break the glass out of their tank." 

View attachment shark attack.jpg


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 27, 2012)

i died 





whole collection here http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=1&designerid=1655&view=all


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 3, 2012)

This makes me giggle

http://www.lolbrary.com/content/658/chubby-hamster-13658.jpg

http://imagemacros.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/kissinglikethis.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 105639


View attachment 105640


View attachment 105641


View attachment 105642
[/attach]


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 4, 2012)

Dromond said:


>



Made me think of this:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## KittyKitten (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 5, 2012)

Hhhahah at the last one!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn, I hate this! 

That awkward moment when your friend leaves you alone with someone you don’t know…and you look all goofy and shit...


----------



## KittyKitten (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 6, 2012)

KittyKitten and x0emnem0x those are too funny and true.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 7, 2012)

Craggy Kitty is Back


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 9, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>



*It's a B . . . a BBW . . . a SSSBBBBWWWW! 
It's . . . WonderBraWoman!*


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2012)

I just had to....


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 9, 2012)

Too funny love the Rudolph haha


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 9, 2012)

Folks -

This article was shared with me by an old friend and former member of our boards. It simply must be shared. I couldn't put it in the photo thread - I didn't take the pictures. The giggle thread in fun but not appropriate for this. Not knowing what else to do with it, I tried, but failed, to start this thread. If any official Voice on the boards has a better idea for placement, feel free.

What this man has done in the design and execution of these patterns is beyond my ken. I couldn't conceive of them, couldn't produce them with a full set of draftsman's tools, not to mention a pair of snowshoes. It's wonderful to be reminded (but not too often) of the wonders that one person can produce.

Man Walks All Day to Create Spectacular Snow Patterns

Just one of many illustrations in this article.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Oona (Dec 10, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>



If I could make that face, it's how I would look when thinking about FireFly being cancelled...


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I just had to....



I love this! Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## SD007 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 11, 2012)

lol i love that cat


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 11, 2012)

I am LOVING this thread!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

That's right!! My state!! Woot. Santa, come have a brownie..

<3 Washington State


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I need to go to rehab for Grumpy Cat addiction.


----------



## Oona (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 13, 2012)

And the kitty keeps rolling.....


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Mathias (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## moore2me (Dec 13, 2012)

Signs of the season . . . . 

View attachment merry chrissmas.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 15, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! LMAO!! Favorite of the day!! I am posting it on my facebook right now!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 15, 2012)

Cross post from the Caturday thread I just posted on lol.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>



Yes... it made me giggle...but at the end of the day...ITS VERY GOOD THINKING IN MY BOOK. :bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 16, 2012)

Another BBW Wonder Woman


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Oona (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Rojodi (Dec 17, 2012)

Be careful at night. It's that time of year


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)

Hha! I love this Oona.



Oona said:


>


----------



## Oona (Dec 17, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Hha! I love this Oona.



Me too! It was sent to me by a friend this morning. She said "This is so you!" 

And I happen to agree. Lol


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)

It's from Portland, OR "Keep Portland Weird"


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Rojodi (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate to admit it but this is me right now.

View attachment 105901


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's another...

View attachment 105902


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2012)

he he (now are some words to make the character minimum..) 

View attachment Apple! - Think different! - Don't ask questions, just pull out your credit card.jpg


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry cross post from another thread.


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

This is something the people closer to my age will probably appreciate a little more...things are different these days.... :blush: ... but it did make me LOL. 

View attachment 105955


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 23, 2012)

Hhahhah!! That made me giggle too.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

Love this cat. 

View attachment 105965


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

Rojodi said:


>



Hmmm...I think I'm actually looking forward to that.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

Love his suit. 

View attachment 105967


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


>



LOL...love that...


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 25, 2012)

I always did love a sweet bunny...

View attachment 105970


----------



## Dromond (Dec 25, 2012)

A Klingon Christmas carol.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 25, 2012)

Home Alone is basically Saw for kids. Kevin McAllister clearly grows up to become Jigsaw.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 26, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


>



LOL! They won't forget him.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 106002


View attachment 106003


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 26, 2012)

For the dog lovers. 

View attachment 106004


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

HHAHHAHHAH @ the pug!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

HAHHAH!! HHAHH... That's a good one V.G.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 27, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> HAHHAH!! HHAHH... That's a good one V.G.



Thank you  Just trying to keep up with you guys.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Oona (Dec 28, 2012)

This will be mine when I'm the boss!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 28, 2012)

Now I know what I need for my desk.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Damn cat...


----------



## Oona (Dec 28, 2012)

General Consensus of the holiday season this year....


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

Love this thread... 

Here's a new favorite of mine... 

View attachment 106045


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

I am.... 

View attachment 106049


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



Don't mess with his squeaky toy.... lol


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 29, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> Don't mess with his squeaky toy.... lol



I LOVE bulldogs 



dharmabean said:


>



OK you now owe me one laptop


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

I stood up for myself...finally... so therefore... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-r4Z1K_LDc


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh yes...so very true. 

View attachment 106053


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 30, 2012)

Bwahha! Love this toots, love this! 



Sweetie said:


> I stood up for myself...finally... so therefore...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-r4Z1K_LDc


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Dec 30, 2012)

This one always makes me laugh. 

View attachment 293717_10150915343240200_546725199_12881991_598748105_n.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm thinking I got to make sure that the right person is around on my birthday... 

View attachment 106062


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 30, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> I'm thinking I got to make sure that the right person is around on my birthday...
> 
> View attachment 106062



LOL, apparently mine is I will get kinky on my birthday... oh snap.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 30, 2012)

I like mine, because it can be taken a few different ways.

Touch a strange for charity.


Usually, when you volunteer in charity, you touch somebody's heart.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine looks like people that I don't know might want to stay away from me on Sundays.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## nitewriter (Dec 30, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> I'm thinking I got to make sure that the right person is around on my birthday...
> 
> View attachment 106062



according to this I will wrestle naked in public:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## swordchick (Dec 30, 2012)

For the love of your cat....

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2012)

Some Bon Jovi fans...

View attachment 106083


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Nose_body_knows (Dec 31, 2012)

I live this one  

View attachment 426997_374177315986029_1520545659_n.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2012)

For those of you who love kitties. That 3.5 minutes had to feel like a lifetime!
Here kitty kitty kitty.


http://link.brightcove.com/services...HDxYAG&bctid=1845844183001#.UJxwV3YFAlE.email


----------



## Oona (Dec 31, 2012)

Being the Math geek I am, this made my day!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 31, 2012)

Kitty Video - WAY TOO COOL!!

Ice Cube/Ice T HHhahahhhaa


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 1, 2013)

I've spent the holiday watching Once Upon a Time... I HAD TO MAKE THIS... IT'S SO FITTING..


----------



## swordchick (Jan 2, 2013)

That's hot! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 2, 2013)

going thru my 12 timeline and saw some pics


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 3, 2013)

Cross post...















Hysterical Literature; reading with a vibrator.
In case you're curious... |1|2|3|4|


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

OMG, that has me LOL for real!!! Thank you!!!

Off to find batteries 



x0emnem0x said:


> Cross post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 4, 2013)

This one makes me giggle... because when my son was younger.. I was really heavy into ghost hunting and using my psi abilities. I had this yellowish orange turtle neck I wore a lot. He used to call me "Velma" ALL the time.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)

*DOGGIE PHOTO BOMB*


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 6, 2013)

Watch Me


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 9, 2013)

THIS IS TOTALLY MY PUG... SHE DOES THIS JUST ABOUT EVERY NIGHT AT 1-138 A.M. 

:: grumbles, grumbles ::


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 9, 2013)

my nan loves knitting and i came across this and it made me giggle because the day before i asked my nan to knit my cat a hat lol :happy:







and this picture dont need explaining lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 9, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



lol classic


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 9, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



your pic reminded me of this


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 11, 2013)

Sometimes people play Risk too seriously


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)

I LOVE THIS! HHA.



Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 13, 2013)

he he he he 

View attachment download (2).jpg


----------



## swordchick (Jan 13, 2013)

That's what friends are for! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## swordchick (Jan 13, 2013)

Impressive work! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)

^^^^^ oh snap!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)

I totally could paint this. :: scratches chin with idears. ::



HottiMegan said:


> he he he he


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2013)

Lmao! These sharpie marker pictures are priceless. XD


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (Jan 14, 2013)

That's four $5 foot longs at Subway. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd accept a hug from you.




Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

I just love this artist.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 14, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I'd accept a hug from you.



You should see the other meme I have with this same guy.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

So.. Post it.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

HJHhahahahhh!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 14, 2013)

That first pic has a girl bound and gagged in the background.. adds to the creep factor


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE HER!



HottiMegan said:


> That first pic has a girl bound and gagged in the background.. adds to the creep factor


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 14, 2013)

THat's just an awesome costume  

View attachment download (4).jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


>




^^^ OMG YES YES YES YES YES!
Seriously! They exist for a reason!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)

This is WAYY too cute.



smithnwesson said:


>


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 15, 2013)

My kitty, Mr. Mow, and I have conversations every day when I get home from work as He waits for me to let him in the house ^_^


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 15, 2013)

Cat owners know this is the truth:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 15, 2013)

Rojodi said:


> Cat owners know this is the truth:



Oh man, that's my biggest peeve of my older cat. HE chooses to do that when i'm headed to the bathroom.. He always runs in front of me, looks back to make sure i'm where he wants me..


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)

This is totally what my pug does.



Rojodi said:


> Cat owners know this is the truth:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 15, 2013)

I just love crude humor  

View attachment 25919_10200344764531374_1712977559_n.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Sweetie (Jan 15, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



Feel free. I'll wait at the door...


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 15, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> THat's just an awesome costume



Oh that is just soooooooo cute. Love it. :happy:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL! too funny.


----------



## MattB (Jan 15, 2013)

I want to be friends with Grumpy Cat.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2013)

I laughed pretty hard on this one  

View attachment download (5).jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SD007 (Jan 17, 2013)

"Heisenberg's lab"


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 17, 2013)

Every gi\rl wo\man body needs a teddy bear

There's a story that goes with this. The short form: this bear is being given a steam bath in preparation for becoming a very special bear for a very special friend.

(PS - you would love the rest of the story too.) 

View attachment TMORA teddy bear in dryer - 1.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 17, 2013)

More on teddy bears. . .


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 17, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> More on teddy bears. . .



That's one hell of a teddy bear.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

MattB said:


> I want to be friends with Grumpy Cat.



Me too.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 17, 2013)

I really hope FatandProud sees this ^^^^ because this is golden and right up her alley.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 18, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



I... Cant... Stop... Giggling... at this picture!

My coworkers are starting to worry about me...


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 18, 2013)

Oona said:


> I... Cant... Stop... Giggling... at this picture!
> 
> My coworkers are starting to worry about me...



Yeah I kinda did the same thing, good thing I work in my own little cave here in the basement.


----------



## Oona (Jan 18, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Yeah I kinda did the same thing, good thing I work in my own little cave here in the basement.



I'm not THAT lucky, but I have my own office and I can just close the door...


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 18, 2013)

That'll do it.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 18, 2013)

VG ... I would rep you but I need to spread the love some first.


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 19, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


>



That's funny


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 19, 2013)

The Stig is bored


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 21, 2013)

I hate it when people want to 'axe' me something. :doh:


----------



## swordchick (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn, almost! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 21, 2013)

It's not "giggle" worthy, but man if it doesn't make me smile big.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## melinda333 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 21, 2013)

SD007 said:


> "Heisenberg's lab"


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 22, 2013)

Lolol love the last three you posted Oona, made me giggle.


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Lolol love the last three you posted Oona, made me giggle.



I'll chalk that up to a WIN!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 22, 2013)

Oona said:


> I'll chalk that up to a WIN!



Not quite. YOU LOSE.
j/k wifey. :kiss2:


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Not quite. YOU LOSE.
> j/k wifey. :kiss2:



Oh boo! meanie! 

:kiss2:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 22, 2013)

Rojodi said:


>



HAHAHA!!



Oona said:


>



<3 Simon!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 22, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


Haaaaaaa! I love that. Consider it stolen property.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 22, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> Haaaaaaa! I love that. Consider it stolen property.



It cracked me up when I saw it. 

---------------


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 22, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


An alternate caption: "Cindy prepares to retaliate against the sniper who shot her ass off."

I can't rep you again, but will take care of it later.

 - Jim


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 22, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



Thanks chick...you managed to give me something to share with my 20 year old son that he actually appreciated me bugging him while hes gaming...he laughed his butt off when he saw it.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish I could have it all.



x0emnem0x said:


>



View attachment image.jpg


----------



## swordchick (Jan 23, 2013)

I love this cat. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 23, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



Hahaha! That weapon is still way to fly for him. 

On game topic:


----------



## Oona (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 24, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



i didnt know this picture of me existed!!!!!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 24, 2013)

This is not what I call proper face sucking:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## AuntHen (Jan 26, 2013)

This had been posted on another funny pic thread awhile ago. It is still funny and applicable


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 27, 2013)

And I thought the mis-heard lyric for that one was "sandwiches of fire". 

LOL.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 28, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



I was looking for a open wifi while at my sons dojang on friday and saw one "This is not the wifi you're looking for"  Ours is called KBBL.. obscure geek network


----------



## nugget34 (Jan 28, 2013)

australia day yesterday 

View attachment 19484_434093629996582_684711577_n.jpg


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hair Salon name.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 29, 2013)

STORY OF MY LIFE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 30, 2013)

Story of my life.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 31, 2013)

Makes me think of my kitteh Auggie 

View attachment Computer Protected!.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2013)

Nerd joke


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2013)

Awww...memories:happy:



:kiss2:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 2, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE RIGHT NOW.



You could have substituted Delaware for Chicago this past week. Crazy friggin weather we've been having.



Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



Love this. I see she took the signature Family Guy, arm behind the back, fall.


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 2, 2013)

Rojodi said:


> This is not what I call proper face sucking:



This is the last time I'm telling you. Quit sniffing my butt; your nose is cold!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 3, 2013)

Saw this today on Google+.. made me laugh  

View attachment room service d.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 3, 2013)

bwahhah! I giggled too.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 3, 2013)

Live from the Super Bowl.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 3, 2013)

We see pix like this almost every morning from our bedroom window. A lot of cackling and flapping but most of what gets passed is crap. 

View attachment Turkeys in our back yard - 5.2.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 3, 2013)

On Twitter, during the power outage! Yeah marketing agency!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 5, 2013)

ARGH!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 6, 2013)

okay, i have a sick sense of humor  

View attachment getout.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 6, 2013)

*OH SHIT!!! HAHHAH I laughed pretty hard at this one! ^^^*


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Mathias (Feb 7, 2013)

You can hear his voice in your head.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 7, 2013)

he he.. Cat's hate baths


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2013)

Storm "damage" as of 4:30 PM ET
Progeny's Subaru in the back yard


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 9, 2013)

Thinking about my family out east...


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2013)

It made me giggle


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2013)

bhahahaha


----------



## SD007 (Feb 13, 2013)

My dad took this at one of my band competitions one year.
Isn't it adorable? they must be BEST friends!


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 13, 2013)

Found this one on the net ages ago, still makes my laugh, but I don't think I would do it to my cats. 

View attachment pop-rocks-prank.jpg


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2013)

^^That is so funny!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 14, 2013)

Ouch dang it!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 14, 2013)

Straight from facebook...

View attachment 106888


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 14, 2013)

Another I received in a text.


----------



## Oona (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2013)

All these photos are making me chuckle


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 15, 2013)

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 15, 2013)

^Mine too. Love that song.


----------



## Oona (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Duchess of York (Feb 15, 2013)

No matter how many times I read this, Megan, I laugh just as hard as the first time. 


HottiMegan said:


> Oh man, that's my biggest peeve of my older cat. HE chooses to do that when i'm headed to the bathroom.. He always runs in front of me, looks back to make sure i'm where he wants me..


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Duchess of York (Feb 15, 2013)

LMAO!! 


smithnwesson said:


>


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (Feb 16, 2013)

Deeeeez Nuts! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sweetie (Feb 16, 2013)

Poor thing... 

View attachment 106930


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^^awesome


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 19, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> ^^^^awesome




HHAHHA! YESH!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## moore2me (Feb 19, 2013)

This is not a picture, but a very short youtube video. I laugh everytime I watch it. Plus, it reminds me of Ray Harryhausen and his stop motion movie magic. It is "The God" . . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hXEXqgQzy8


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 20, 2013)

he he, too good not to add a second one:


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 20, 2013)

I love this one so much!



HottiMegan said:


> he he, too good not to add a second one:


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 20, 2013)

If I offend anyone with this post...I apologise in advance. 

View attachment 486924_4207699512933_48792125_n.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 21, 2013)

I love Office Space


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 21, 2013)

I know.. I know.. people are tired of grumpy cat...

But this cracked me up


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## bigpapi4u (Feb 24, 2013)

this is what happen when a word sounds like letter lol 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Morganer (Feb 24, 2013)

This may be more _motivational_ than fun, but it is a picture based on what I saw whilst browsing the internets and is now a picture. _Chuuurch_


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know if i have the guts to do this but it made me laugh  Most elevators i am in are at the hospital.. not sure if it's appropriate


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 25, 2013)

Kinda make you wonder the qualification stats for this one.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Feb 26, 2013)

This is what happens when I am asked to cover the phones in Dispatch... Doodles like this end up all over her office.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 26, 2013)

There are so many reasons to love that picture.



Oona said:


> This is what happens when I am asked to cover the phones in Dispatch... Doodles like this end up all over her office.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 26, 2013)

Morganer, can we please not turn this into a political comic post??? there is already one listed in Hyde Park. I'm not trying to be a bitch.. but really this was for general "ha ha" posts. 

I stay out of Hyde Park because of the negativity there, and feel that bringing political posts here will do the same thing.

HYDE PARK POLITICAL JOKES


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Still Waters (Feb 26, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


>


Are you saying, the top pic is what boys think it feels like, but the bottom one is what it actually feels like to girls?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 26, 2013)

Still Waters said:


> Are you saying, the top pic is what boys think it feels like, but the bottom one is what it actually feels like to girls?



No the bottom picture is making fun of the comment in the top picture... another example I was about to post:


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 27, 2013)

.......... 

View attachment 527508_407740239292054_1325258421_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2013)

One more because i laughed at this one:


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## CPProp (Feb 28, 2013)

Wonder what Father Ted Would say


----------



## Oona (Feb 28, 2013)

*I find your lack of faith disturbing*


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 28, 2013)

Oona said:


> *I find your lack of faith disturbing*



Awesome! Love it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2013)

Oona said:


> *I find your lack of faith disturbing*



THat's so great!  Made me laugh


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooh, did someone say disturbing?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 28, 2013)

I sense a disturbance in The Force.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you sing it too?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 1, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Did you sing it too?



I sure did.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 1, 2013)

True!!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


>



I love a fat cat...


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 3, 2013)

My wife hates going shopping with me, she claims I turn into a 5 year old. I have no idea what she's talking about...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2013)

I've known some people like this.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## pearadise (Mar 5, 2013)

Duh, thats not a phone booth, thats a tardis



dharmabean said:


> This is for the scifi nerdgasms out there...


----------



## pearadise (Mar 5, 2013)

Which is worse? the lady getting her sinus's cleaned or the headless man?



HottiMegan said:


>


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 6, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


>


Cami...Kamoflah...

HIDEY STUFF!

UR Doin it Rite.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2013)

This put a big smile on my face


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, right now, I have Mary Jane Girls, "Candy Man" as my ringtone, and when it rings, I just want to leave it and dance to it.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 8, 2013)

he he he he I love Wil Wheaton


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## SD007 (Mar 9, 2013)

:-D


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 9, 2013)

This made me laugh enough to post here and my facebook.. It also made me want to find my copy of the movie to watch again


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 10, 2013)

Seriously? Who leaves their S-foils in attack position when landing on a carrier? Somebody alert Admiral Ackbar.


----------



## Oona (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## moore2me (Mar 11, 2013)

*Mr Carr was making fake $100 bills at home on a printer. The printer stopped working, so he packed it up and took it back to WalMart for a refund. Problem - He left some of the fack $100 bills inside in the printer carriage. *The WalMart clerk at the Service Desk took the jam out & showed it to the guy - he said to throw them in the trash - (no problem he thought.) Then he got nasty with the clerk who wouldn't take the printer back & she called the cops (or actually the FBI or Federal Marshals too). Turns out he also had two outstanding felony warrants for burglary and robbery.

I hope Mr. Carr gets a good cellie.

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/t...urn-printer-fake-money-still-inside-1C8793604 

View attachment counter feiter.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't see how that's incorrect.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 15, 2013)

Love it Megan! I do stuff like that to the users here I will tell them that the problem was an ID-10-T error or PEBCAK or some other nonsense and they are always like "that's what I was thinking too".


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 17, 2013)

"Say 'fetch' one more time, motherfucker".


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2013)

Wife texts husband on a cold winter's morning: *"Windows frozen, won't open*." 
Husband texts back:* "Gently pour some lukewarm water over it." 
*Wife texts back 5 minutes later:* "Computer really screwed up now."* 

View attachment h2o.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 20, 2013)

WTF? LOLOL


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Mar 21, 2013)

I need this sign around my neck or something in the mornings.... 

View attachment 8893_441420012613082_793408179_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 21, 2013)

For you Oona








Oona said:


> I need this sign around my neck or something in the mornings....


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 21, 2013)

What a great thread! I would rep you but the software won't let me. - Jim


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you Jim!

I just wanted some place to put things that make me laugh or giggle. I am glad it's been well received.




smithnwesson said:


> What a great thread! I would rep you but the software won't let me. - Jim


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## MattB (Mar 23, 2013)

Reminds me of a verse from the first book of Caddyshack...

I'm alright
Nobody worry 'bout me
Why you got to gimme a fight
Can't you just let it be...


----------



## balletguy (Mar 23, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



Now that is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 23, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



I was going to post this a few days ago but wasn't sure if people would get pissed off at it  IT's hilarious.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 23, 2013)

This is so me. I am a very pale girl.. i have had hubs ask me to cover my legs while in the car wearing shorts cuz of the glare on the windows..


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 24, 2013)

Youre the same age youll have plenty in common


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 24, 2013)

So true in Illinois right now! And whoever got snow today.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 24, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> So true in Illinois right now! And whoever got snow today.



No snow, but woke up to 29 friggin degree weather this morning. WTF?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 26, 2013)

^^^^^^ hahhah I actually laughed outloud.


----------



## MattB (Mar 26, 2013)

Look what I got in the mail!! Blessed by St. Loggins!

It's a SIGN people!! :bow: Now I can quit that Longshoreman job!


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 27, 2013)

MattB said:


> It's a SIGN people!! :bow: Now I can quit that Longshoreman job!



Because St. Loggins thinks _YOU_ can walk on water? I think NOT!!!


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes this describes me to a 'T'


https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...6Xydcg_3fhLFujqXNhpxIlX7Umc-pQye_AfnTOe9wCuHw


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 28, 2013)

I've found you can get pretty awesome screenshots from watching movies with subtitles...

View attachment 107580

View attachment 107581




View attachment 107582


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2013)

I barely remember my own number!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2013)

rofl.. This is just so funny. I hope it works on this forum..(it's an animated gif)


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 29, 2013)

Blanche :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^ha ha ha





I have kids, that means no cash whatsoever!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for making my day!!!!!!! \m/


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Apr 1, 2013)

*Yes Yes 1,000 times Yes* 

View attachment laplrdW.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 3, 2013)

^^^ So True!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 4, 2013)

What? They tried to prove that an imaginary number is real? Integrated without a license?


----------



## MattB (Apr 4, 2013)

Math is destroying our youth. It's a gateway to physics, you know?


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 4, 2013)

MattB said:


> Math is destroying our youth. It's a gateway to physics, you know?



Not just to physics, but other sciences like astrophysics, engineering, and OMFG Information Technology!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe they got caught in a numbers running scheme.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Apr 5, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> Maybe they got caught in a numbers running scheme.



This just in: People still divided over the Math lab raid


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 6, 2013)

MattB said:


> Math is destroying our youth. It's a gateway to physics, you know?





Rojodi said:


> Not just to physics, but other sciences like astrophysics, engineering, and OMFG Information Technology!!





smithnwesson said:


> Maybe they got caught in a numbers running scheme.


Or were suspected of being Al-Gebra sympathizers. 

Don't drink and derive, folks.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 6, 2013)

required10


View attachment 107707


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 6, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



LMAO - stealing this and posting it on my newsfeed! hahah


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 7, 2013)

^ ^ ^ ^ Haaaaaa! Somebody please rep her for me.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 8, 2013)

Love these...


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 9, 2013)

^ ^ ^ ^ I'm still laughing. . .


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been posted:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 10, 2013)

It's an oldie but still funny


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 11, 2013)

lol Cats are bastards


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello 80's! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 12, 2013)

That is so true here. My black truck was neon green until last night when it rained. On my gold truck that is driven daily I had to use the wipers in the morning to clear away the pollen :-|


----------



## Oona (Apr 12, 2013)

lol I love this... 

View attachment 165469_556232987743999_1603488704_n.jpg


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oona said:


> lol I love this...



Being a huge horror film fan this cracked me up 

Good find


----------



## Oona (Apr 12, 2013)

And one more... 

View attachment 564518_473846089351975_859842696_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Apr 12, 2013)

swordchick said:


> Hello 80's!



Mullet and cheesy gay porn mustache. Yep, that was the '80s!


----------



## melinda333 (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Apr 13, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't see how that's incorrect.



OMG, I LOVE this!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 14, 2013)

he he he he


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 14, 2013)

\


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2013)

In honor of today


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Apr 15, 2013)

This man is my Hero. 

View attachment XlJxgeH.jpg


----------



## Oona (Apr 15, 2013)

I need to have this card on hand... 

View attachment boob card.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 15, 2013)

I need to be given one of those cards today. :-|


----------



## Piink (Apr 15, 2013)

Oona said:


> I need to have this card on hand...



Couldn't rep you for this, but I so need a few of these cards.


----------



## SD007 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 17, 2013)

This one got funnier the more i looked at it


----------



## Deven (Apr 17, 2013)

Rojodi said:


>



I live right off of an Electric Avenue. I wonder if that was a sign from when they closed part of it to build the new bridge.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't eat bacon but love all the jokes about bacon going around. This made me laugh


----------



## MRdobolina (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## MRdobolina (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 19, 2013)

lol. Sometimes Duct tape can be a great helper


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^^^ lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, i'm really mature:


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know why, it could be because I'm flippin' tired right now.. but this one craks me up every time I see it.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Apr 26, 2013)

This one made me lol at work... and people stared at me... 

View attachment 2FGjH.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 26, 2013)

Had to share this one


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm finding this way too amusing.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 28, 2013)

HHHAHHA ^^^^^ 

I can see my gramma doing that.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2013)

The guy who's president of the hospital my husband works for looks like the dude from up too


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Falling Boy (May 3, 2013)

NooooOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (May 4, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (May 4, 2013)




----------



## daddyoh70 (May 4, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


>



This got me some funny looks when I lol'd.


My wife swears I have the mind of a 6 year old...I made this one myself!!!


----------



## dharmabean (May 4, 2013)




----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2013)

When pets drink too much . . . . 

View attachment drunk kitty.jpg


View attachment dog drunk.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (May 5, 2013)

This is a short vid rather than a picture, but it made me laugh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSK1D3bZhRs


----------



## HottiMegan (May 8, 2013)




----------



## b0nnie (May 8, 2013)

..................... 

View attachment Capturenljnlj.JPG


View attachment jhloj.JPG


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (May 9, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (May 9, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2013)

Can't believe this reference is over 20 years old 

View attachment 198870_583418985012814_1434792527_n.jpg


----------



## Mathias (May 9, 2013)

How my best friend and I feel before we get ready to go out partying.


----------



## Rojodi (May 11, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (May 12, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 12, 2013)

I finally get Dr. Who jokes and memes


----------



## smithnwesson (May 13, 2013)

Some of us love cats so much that we're beginning to transform. . .


----------



## b0nnie (May 14, 2013)

This is what happens when I fall asleep and my niece has a hold of my son. 

View attachment 935770_461292367282388_978838429_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 14, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 14, 2013)

^^hahahaha

This one sort of made me laugh and cry a little..


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 15, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 15, 2013)




----------



## ConnieLynn (May 19, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


>



This is just so awesome!


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 20, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (May 20, 2013)

This isn't from the net.... but an old friend posted this of me.

it made me giggle. I miss those times.


----------



## J34 (May 21, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>



I have this pamphlet in my house!!! Hahaha


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 21, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 21, 2013)

This made me laugh.. maybe i'm getting old..


----------



## Morganer (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (May 22, 2013)




----------



## MattB (May 22, 2013)

This is so wrong...

http://imjussayin.co/childhood-photos-recreated-3727/


----------



## Rojodi (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (May 23, 2013)

My new "Internet Scouts" merit badge I received:


----------



## Rojodi (May 24, 2013)

My cat's worst fear:


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2013)

MattB said:


> This is so wrong...
> 
> http://imjussayin.co/childhood-photos-recreated-3727/




oh my word! haha


----------



## HottiMegan (May 25, 2013)




----------



## SD007 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 25, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (May 25, 2013)

My favorite superhero...


----------



## dharmabean (May 25, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (May 27, 2013)




----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2013)




----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2013)

*And the Asphalt Replied, "You Should Stop Skating" 
*


----------



## tonynyc (May 29, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (May 29, 2013)

Stan Lee & his mini-me


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (May 29, 2013)




----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Dromond (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (May 30, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (May 30, 2013)

So Fox News said, it must be the truth
(#7)


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2013)

Yep, it's aimed at me and it's funny


----------



## Oona (May 31, 2013)

This has to be the reason why I'm single... 

View attachment mFFRuLd.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2013)

Rojodi said:


> My cat's worst fear:


All of these are so funny but this one takes the cake. My cat would shit if this happened.
And I'd die laughing.

I owe you rep.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 2, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> All of these are so funny but this one takes the cake. My cat would shit if this happened.
> And I'd die laughing.
> 
> I owe you rep.



Repped for you


----------



## Oona (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't mind me, just making the minimum character requirements to post an attachment.  

View attachment uTSMW.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jun 11, 2013)

White Flour! 

View attachment DRvTpCO.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jun 21, 2013)

Happy Friday  

View attachment tumblr_mo148fdL6j1rog6bbo1_500.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 21, 2013)

lol, good one


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2013)

This is sooooo how I feel in NC................


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 6, 2013)

This was recommended to me tonight by Barnes and Noble


----------



## Oona (Jul 6, 2013)

Rojodi said:


> This was recommended to me tonight by Barnes and Noble



I need to finish paying bills and buying parts to do the brakes on my car, but it's on Amazon for less than $10


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 6, 2013)

Oona said:


> I need to finish paying bills and buying parts to do the brakes on my car, but it's on Amazon for less than $10



$9.69 at B&N. I have to finish a book first before getting it, or wait until the b'day and then purchase it with the gift card I always receive from the Better Half and Progeny


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Jul 11, 2013)

*APPROVED!*


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jul 16, 2013)

It's my new favorite "Calm yo tits" gif.


----------



## Oona (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2013)

Oona said:


> It's my new favorite "Calm yo tits" gif.



That made me bust up


----------



## Dromond (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jul 18, 2013)

Ignore this 

View attachment 1275-20130109-ZeroFluxGiven.jpg


----------



## Oona (Jul 18, 2013)

My friend sent me this with the caption "I didn't know you made rage comics"

Story of my effing life!! This is why my car is dirty 99% of the time!! 

View attachment yfhYeZv.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2013)

Dromond said:


>


Impressive. But not as awesome as a Sharknado.





And yes, it was a real made-for-TV movie.

"Syfy announced that they have ordered a sequel to premiere in 2014, set in New York City, and will run a Twitter contest to allow fans to choose the subtitle for the new film."


----------



## Morganer (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> Impressive. But not as awesome as a Sharknado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Soviet Russia, shark jumps YOU.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2013)

Daddyoh,

Your name badge from the Princess Bride is one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time. I am going to have to try it out at some stuffy meeting. Thanks. 
M2M


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks M2M. I remember the first time I found that on the internet, laughed for about a week. It's hit or miss at the meetings though.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 22, 2013)

My parodies of Kim Jong Il funeral 

View attachment kingpig.jpg


View attachment cosmokramer.jpg


View attachment Jeremyclarkson.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jul 23, 2013)

Truth.

Nothing to see here 

View attachment q2lZocr.jpg


----------



## Morganer (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## tonynyc (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jul 23, 2013)

YES. 

nothing to see here 

View attachment yes.jpg


----------



## Morganer (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Morganer (Jul 23, 2013)

For the record, this sign is factually inaccurate. In many ways.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 23, 2013)

Oona said:


> YES.
> 
> nothing to see here



Hahaha!! Favorite!!


----------



## Oona (Jul 23, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> Hahaha!! Favorite!!



Anything that references HP is a win in my book!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Jul 24, 2013)

Nothing to see here... 

View attachment 1012051_162828703904619_1558115332_n.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't think of the name of the new royal baby without thinking of this guy 

View attachment BP9fj6-CIAA9jP9.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.wimp.com/bestanimals/


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 27, 2013)

This is making me giggle so much.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Aug 1, 2013)

Nothing to see here 

View attachment 936513_10151539854381301_1762114318_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 2, 2013)

Very funny pics in this thread! Lol.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2013)

he he he


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 9, 2013)

dharmabean said:


>


I laughed. I cried. I got an incredible deal on a lawnmower!


----------



## Oona (Aug 9, 2013)

nothing to see here 

View attachment 1157527_497175900370697_141859876_n.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 9, 2013)

This is not me, but certainly is my wife and half the programmers I work with


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## reuben6380 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it wrong of me to find a burning man showing his peen so funny?


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder if David went to see the school's psychologist.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 22, 2013)

that's how we do it in our house


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2013)

Rojodi said:


> I wonder if David went to see the school's psychologist.



He probably just went to see The Expendables instead. 

Albert, though, is really ahead of his time. That kid knows what's up.


----------



## Oona (Aug 22, 2013)

This just solidifies my love for Kiwi birds 

View attachment 1184890_605569899483813_185994375_n.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 23, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



bhahahaha couldn't rep you on that


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 23, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> bhahahaha couldn't rep you on that



What's funnier: It's true!!!

Major whining in some comic book forums today!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 23, 2013)

That's so true. All my nerdy friends are up in arms  I feel a little less geeky to not care though


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 23, 2013)

Along the same lines..


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 23, 2013)

How about this one Megan?


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 23, 2013)

lol 
this adds length to my message


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Along the same lines..



I'm kind of scared....because this IS the reaction I had when I heard about Ben Affleck....after I got over the initial WTF feeling.


Anyhoo, Alexander Skarsgard for Batman....


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 25, 2013)

lol


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Aug 25, 2013)

Perhaps they had someone better to play Batman, but he suddenly became unavailable.

The question may have come up: 

Who can do the role if our chosen actor gets sick or hurt, and can't work? 

*AFFLECK!*


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 26, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Along the same lines..



LOL.

I guess they didn't they learn their lesson, from the movie DareDevil?


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 26, 2013)

Damn, I already repped you!



Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 26, 2013)

Haha no problem. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 26, 2013)

You guys slay me. I remember the deafening hue and cry when Michael Keaton was chosen to be Batman. At that time his most famous role was Beetlejuice, and everyone was up in arms. He turned out to be a fantastic Batman. Ben Affleck will probably surprise you, too.

Edit: I posted this before seeing Vanilla Gorilla's post. Hah!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Michael Keaton. Think he's definitely underrated. Miley, on the other hand, is on the way to being a train wreck  



Dromond said:


> You guys slay me. I remember the deafening hue and cry when Michael Keaton was chosen to be Batman. At that time his most famous role was Beetlejuice, and everyone was up in arms. He turned out to be a fantastic Batman. Ben Affleck will probably surprise you, too.
> 
> Edit: I posted this before seeing Vanilla Gorilla's post. Hah!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 27, 2013)

Why is she constantly sticking her tongue out? Is that her new _thing _or have I just (fortunately) never noticed it before?

When you're already that ugly why would you ever want to make it worse?


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AuntHen (Aug 28, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Why is she constantly sticking her tongue out? Is that her new _thing _or have I just (fortunately) never noticed it before?
> 
> When you're already that ugly why would you ever want to make it worse?



In my opinion, she is far from ugly (I think she is physically cute/pretty), maybe her behavior is ugly but she is very young and obviously trying to get some "shock value". I don't find her to be on a path like say... Lindsey Lohan. I have had friends or known people in my life that acted this way for attention and because they like looking like the "wild child". It's probably just a rebellious phase. Most of us have been there, done that... hers is just in the limelight.


----------



## Oona (Aug 28, 2013)

All day, every day... *sigh* 

lol 

View attachment 545733_565925970151031_1030862753_n.jpg


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 29, 2013)

A sum up of this year best music live performances, so far.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 29, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> A sum up of this year best music live performances, so far.



omg that one was sooo funny!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2013)

This is just so awesome that it made me laugh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> This is just so awesome that it made me laugh




It looks like there might be Reeses cups on that rake....what a marvelous idea


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 1, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It looks like there might be Reeses cups on that rake....what a marvelous idea



I saw that too, i am sure my boys would love that. I"m very picky at what i put peanut butter on though


----------



## swordchick (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## swordchick (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Sep 6, 2013)

Say when


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Sep 6, 2013)

Nothing to see here 

View attachment 1004536_540679539338695_1239732023_n.jpg


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 110045



Haha


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 9, 2013)

Funny and ewww at the same time!



HottiMegan said:


>


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 10, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> Funny and ewww at the same time!



lol yeah


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 10, 2013)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail -- fake trailer as though it were a tragic epic blockbuster released in 2013


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 11, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail -- fake trailer as though it were a tragic epic blockbuster released in 2013



So when do we get the sequel, "The Knights Who Say Ni"?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2013)

swordchick said:


>



Oh how I laughed...


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 12, 2013)

Yo! This is my life!!


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a sport i could enjoy watching


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope this isn't too naughty for the Lounge but it made me LOL. View attachment 110142


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 12, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> This is a sport i could enjoy watching



oh my word hahaha, I want to watch AND play!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> oh my word hahaha, I want to watch AND play!!



lol yeah it would be fun. I just giggle at imagining trying to navigate with binoculars on your head!


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 18, 2013)

^ ^ ^ ^ 
They either ran the vid backwards or it was a Little Caesar's, I can't decide which.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 18, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^
> They either ran the vid backwards or it was a Little Caesar's, I can't decide which.



lol on the Little Caesar's 
(In Michigan, where it originated, was still good last time I had it)


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 18, 2013)

We ordered one once and it kinda sucked. Anyway, I had to pick on someone.


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 18, 2013)

(I may have quoted this phrase somewhere already, but never the pic.)






The most hilarious fortune cookie projection ever.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> We ordered one once and it kinda sucked. Anyway, I had to pick on someone.



I think that the Caesar sucks anywhere but Michigan.. What do you expect for 5 bucks though


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 23, 2013)

For you Walking Dead fans...


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope this doesn't cross the line. . .


----------



## Oona (Sep 24, 2013)

"My textbooks and I have a lot in common..." 

View attachment VPeFbaf.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey now your books are taking on my personality.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oona (Sep 24, 2013)

The nerd in me was revealed at work today because of this! 

View attachment 1374985_549484388458210_1836070764_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 24, 2013)

^^^I would be so excited to see that!  Patrick Stewart especially.. he seems like a really cool guy


----------



## BBWFantasyland (Sep 24, 2013)

Bwaaahahahahaaha


----------



## Oona (Sep 24, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> ^^^I would be so excited to see that!  Patrick Stewart especially.. he seems like a really cool guy



Saw him and the X-Men cast at Comic con. The Panel was AMAZING!


----------



## BBWFantasyland (Sep 24, 2013)

I know a few folks like this


----------



## Dromond (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncomfortable truths. 

View attachment 420.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 27, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


>




OMG HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i laughed hard at this! good one! LMAO!


----------



## Oona (Sep 27, 2013)

Droppin F-Bombs all over the place... 

View attachment 1239917_624849017537585_1625030843_n.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Sweetie (Sep 30, 2013)

How to tell if your dog is involved in a sex scandal.

http://imgur.com/DiIcb3g


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> How to tell if your dog is involved in a sex scandal.
> 
> http://imgur.com/DiIcb3g




Haha i noticed they all did that too.


----------



## Oona (Oct 1, 2013)

This is how I feel right now... 

View attachment 531969_10151611703517471_1070719745_n.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Oona (Oct 1, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> PIC



The stupid... it hurts... lol


----------



## Mckee (Oct 6, 2013)

The face of Tom Hanks is priceless! 

View attachment 1382962_10151881901487866_2001804687_n.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 11, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



Love it!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 11, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


>



I so want to post this on my facebook and see which of my family members 'get it' enough to be offended.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 11, 2013)

lol, that's why i posted it here.. not sure about my family getting offended


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 14, 2013)

Norwegian Icebreaker heads up the Fox River 

As you may have seen on the news it's been very cold in Appleton ... 
So cold, in fact, that the City Government has borrowed a Norwegian Icebreaker to clear the Fox River for fishing and migrating waterfowl. The Icebreaker is starting near Neenah and working its way northward. Here is a picture as the hard work of ice breaking begins. Impressive! 


Norwegian Icebreaker heads up the Fox River .













If you don't get a laugh outta this one, then you're past any help I can give ya 

View attachment Norwegan icebreaker.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 15, 2013)

View attachment 110786


Lol


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Alternate Life Form, a.k.a. ALF!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 29, 2013)

From The Scientist
Image of the Day: Zombie Ant
This ant was infected by the zombie-ant fungus, which caused it to march to its death at a mass grave, where fungal spores erupted out of its head.

By The Scientist Staff | October 29, 2013
0 CommentsPrint

Link thisStumbleTweet this

DAVID HUGHES, PENN STATE UNIVERSITY


----------



## moore2me (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay Ho Ho Tai,

1. I love the Norweigan ice breaker. He looks like he could work all day and dance to the Yoopers at night.


2. The ant who died from fungus growing on his body (who knows what killed the ant?) What really bothered me about this insect porn was two things. It attributes things to an ant that are just weird. And one ant is meaningless. Ants live, work and die as a group like cells in a body. Ants have to be in a colony to live. Ants will selflessly die for the colony - no questions asked - it is their code & their life.


3. I am offering this cute little video of kittens and puppies to replace the dead ant one. And it will definitely make you giggle. Better? 

http://www.wimp.com/dogbeds/


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 29, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Okay Ho Ho Tai,
> 
> 1. I love the Norweigan ice breaker. He looks like he could work all day and dance to the Yoopers at night.
> 
> ...



I remember a Norwegian dance from grade school (probably by Grieg) which starts out sedate enough and then transforms into a very rowdy section in which the dancers are supposedly trying to kick the ceiling. Apparently, one succeeded because the dance, in mid-chord, reverts to the slower part. 

Sure enough, Google found a reference for me Norwegian dance.

As to the ant, the article does point out that the ant was marching to a mass grave. Sorry if it it too ghoulish for this thread. I thought there must be a Hallowe'en thread somewhere.

As to the cats and dogs: a cat's personality can be summed up in one word: disdain. Don't know much about dogs - cats either for that matter.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2013)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I remember a Norwegian dance from grade school (probably by Grieg) which starts out sedate enough and then transforms into a very rowdy section in which the dancers are supposedly trying to kick the ceiling. Apparently, one succeeded because the dance, in mid-chord, reverts to the slower part. (snipped)



I thought the Norweigan ice breaker could not be taken to a higher level. Now, I will never forget the image of him dancing and kicking the ceiling. Thanks. Ho Ho Tai You are a endless source of cultural and artistic entlightenment.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2013)

Duplicate post - sorry.


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Rojodi (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 12, 2013)

this one is making me giggle a lot.. that just doesn't look comfy!


----------



## azerty (Nov 17, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> this one is making me giggle a lot.. that just doesn't look comfy!



Very funny in deed


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 18, 2013)

One of my favourite DC Heroes of all time... and this one is so true about him too! LOL 

View attachment Batman.JPG


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2013)

One lf my favorite commercials in a looooong time . . . . . . .I never get tired of Jean Claude.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6AGpSbkIB8


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 19, 2013)

moore2me said:


> One lf my favorite commercials in a looooong time . . . . . . .I never get tired of Jean Claude.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6AGpSbkIB8


Yeah, it might have been rigged a little, but [email protected]. Quite impressive.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm giggling hard right now:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 20, 2013)

They exactly have the same concept 

View attachment 1460015_599723046749820_534376727_n.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone want some? 

View attachment 1466101_599567686765356_708524458_n.jpg


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 20, 2013)

I love cats
View attachment 1457706_716629135015433_1487441949_n.jpg


----------



## snakebite (Nov 20, 2013)

Via imgur, I laugh every. Single. Time. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 27, 2013)

It's not clear whether the image has been altered. It might be an actual billlboard (apparently from France).


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## azerty (Nov 27, 2013)

I kike it. Lol


----------



## big_lad27 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 28, 2013)

^ ^ ^ ^ Love that tactical dog!


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Mckee (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice one!  

View attachment IMG_1027.jpg


----------



## Oona (Dec 30, 2013)

Sometimes... my FB news feed produces gems like this 

View attachment 1482917_674482069239026_251861289_n.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 30, 2013)

Love it 




Oona said:


> Sometimes... my FB news feed produces gems like this


----------



## azerty (Dec 30, 2013)

Oona said:


> Sometimes... my FB news feed produces gems like this



Brilliant


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2014)

.......................... 

View attachment 1521745_10153643822080545_271112704_n.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 2, 2014)

Oona said:


> Sometimes... my FB news feed produces gems like this



I saw this on my feed to and I absolutely love it. A very cool picture.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes   




Rojodi said:


>


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh so true...hehehe


----------



## azerty (Jan 5, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Oh so true...hehehe



Great, yes


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2014)

............... 

View attachment 995295_10200741936465506_779530079_n.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 5, 2014)

Another selfie, just for you, CP.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2014)

LOL..........


----------



## azerty (Jan 6, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> ...............





smithnwesson said:


> Another selfie, just for you, CP.



Great selfies. Thank you for the laughter 
I'm sorry commenting on the second image, though it wasn't for me Lol


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2014)

Just a random pic...


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 10, 2014)

No idea why, but, it made me giggle...


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 11, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> No idea why, but, it made me giggle...



A friend of mine posted this the other day on FB  Hilarious!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 12, 2014)

Silva was set up 

View attachment da+truth.+found+on+facebook.+not+mine.+enjoy_25fe13_4948714.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 12, 2014)

MattB said:


> Just a random pic...




hahahahaha... I owe you rep (will try again in 24 hours )


----------



## MattB (Jan 13, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> hahahahaha... I owe you rep (will try again in 24 hours )



Thank you for the rep!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 13, 2014)

HA - this is awesome...love Highlander! hehehe


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2014)

View attachment 112428


Just made me laugh for some reason lol.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 18, 2014)

It made me think of my two dogs..I can so see this happening...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 18, 2014)

For a limited time only at BJ's!!!


----------



## azerty (Jan 19, 2014)

translation :
Gentlemen, stop judging women with their pounds, they may well judge you on with inches


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 19, 2014)

azerty said:


> translation :
> Gentlemen, stop judging women with their pounds, they may well judge you on with inches



Funny quote for sure, but all I can think about is how cute and pretty and well dressed the lady is and how much I love that aqua blue colour on her! :wubu:


----------



## azerty (Jan 20, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Funny quote for sure, but all I can think about is how cute and pretty and well dressed the lady is and how much I love that aqua blue colour on her! :wubu:



She is very cute in deed


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 22, 2014)

Holy cow!! this thread is still alive??


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hehehe I had a good laugh..


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 23, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Hehehe I had a good laugh..



I think some mixed-breed dogs are really cute.

Is that an American Eskimo x Centipede?


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 24, 2014)

I really don't know. . Could be so many breeds...and my two mutts are rather cute however admittedly I'm a wee bit biased


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## lille (Jan 25, 2014)

These are fantastic.


----------



## lille (Jan 25, 2014)

And one of my favorites because it's so so true.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh, it's true peeps!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry But LMAO!!!
View attachment 14812_512382598883303_48141985_n.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 27, 2014)

View attachment 112611



HAHAHAHA sorry but this pic makes me laugh!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2014)

this made me laugh 

View attachment a44z8LQ_700b_v1.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 27, 2014)

Awe Megan... this was made me all sad.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 27, 2014)

Picture from the Denver airport:


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 27, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> Picture from the Denver airport:



I guess they literally finish Omaha with a "bang"?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 28, 2014)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



OMG! Just sooo wrong! LOL It wouldn't let me rep you.


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

View attachment 1625693_346338608840405_1160274195_n.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 28, 2014)

^ ^ ^ ^ Yup. That's the way it is. And it's snowing again here!






Not that bad, but it sure feels like it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2014)

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 112650




Haha this is so true!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2014)

View attachment 112653



Haha


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 29, 2014)

View attachment 1724929_10152138138206201_651955528_n.jpg


I just had to...


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 30, 2014)

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 112658
> 
> 
> I just had to...



I follow many people involved in NASCAR, from drivers to reporters, most of them in and around Charlotte NC. Some shared pictures of the supermarket shelves empty of bread and milk.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 30, 2014)

This one always kills me...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 112676


Lol just made me laugh for some reason lol.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 31, 2014)

February Last Year:





February This Year:







Hell Yeah!! \m/


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 31, 2014)

View attachment 156976_549040188525697_180494890_n.jpg


make me laugh


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 31, 2014)

View attachment 112702


Lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2014)

Amen . 

View attachment Loved and lost.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2014)

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 112658
> 
> 
> I just had to...



If this ain't the absolute truth around here....:doh:


----------



## J34 (Feb 2, 2014)

This always kills me 

View attachment faUpTwalJEO-KuT9ksPgUQ2.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Feb 2, 2014)

Serious football talk...


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## missyj1978 (Feb 3, 2014)

View attachment 1654220_591676064252785_854971121_n.jpg



Hahahaha!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6349199/wishes

Lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 3, 2014)

It doesn't make me giggle so much but it makes me happy. I love my cats:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 5, 2014)

I loved it...bwahaha


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 5, 2014)

dharmabean said:


>



hahaha!!!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 6, 2014)

I love these little pictures they cause me a chuckle or two 

View attachment IMG_87180406566881.jpeg


View attachment IMG_87108478557847.jpeg


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a couple more thanks to my nurses humor 

View attachment IMG_87057219066880.jpeg


View attachment IMG_86966946087144.jpeg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 9, 2014)

View attachment 112874


this thread is awesome.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 14, 2014)

OK not a picture, but a 4 minute short that should not be missed! Made my day 

Ormie the Pig


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2014)

too funny not to share!


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 16, 2014)

From last night's NASCAR Sprint Unlimited race.
There was a point that the announcers were saying, after many cars were in accidents and were parked in the garage, out of the race, that the favorite to win was the pace car.

Then this happened:






It caught on fire!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 17, 2014)

DBZ fans will enjoy this. 

View attachment Jackie+Chun.+Master+Roshi+in+his+element_9233e4_4969726.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Oona (Feb 19, 2014)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> gif




That's just mean... Why you gotta be a tease? lol


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 19, 2014)

Oona said:


> That's just mean... Why you gotta be a tease? lol



Damn dial-up.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 19, 2014)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Damn dial-up.


Oh lord, how much I really don't miss that.


----------



## J34 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hehehe :eat2: 

View attachment uVCcrzb.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Deacone (Mar 5, 2014)

We had this doozie the other day when playing CAH.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 6, 2014)

Deacone said:


> We had this doozie the other day when playing CAH.



I FREAKIN' LOVE THIS GAME. :shocked::bounce:


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 6, 2014)

View attachment 113289


Haha.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 8, 2014)

Peace Sells But Who's Buying


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 113345


Lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 12, 2014)

View attachment 113412


Lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 19, 2014)

View attachment 113551


looool. Just made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment 1526883_569998546420948_140058780_n.jpg

Haha Love me some Bubbles!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment 113638



loool


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pool Party! Why didn't i ever think of this back in the day?? 

View attachment 544446_10151902928515451_763257893_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 23, 2014)

Hhahah!!

We always told my mother, "We're going bowling." With a play on the word "bowl".


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 24, 2014)

If this is real, it would be the ALL-TIME selfie!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 24, 2014)

hhahhahhahhAHHAH!!!




Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 24, 2014)

I love this thread!


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think you clean up your cube after this lol 

View attachment unnamed.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 25, 2014)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



Haha! Love it!


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 26, 2014)

Or the candy van? 

View attachment IMG_38593905277369.jpeg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 26, 2014)

View attachment vegas.jpg

Gross yes, but made me laugh!


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 27, 2014)

The floor is always there when you need it! 

View attachment IMG_56570016514599.jpeg


----------



## Oona (Mar 27, 2014)

nykspree8 said:


> The floor is always there when you need it!



.......... 

View attachment 39428912.1.png


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 28, 2014)

Not really a picture, per se. I jacked it from a favorite (frequently lewd) webcomic I read, Oglaf.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 29, 2014)

*^^^^^ Hhaha!!*


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 29, 2014)

This is me haha
View attachment 1475939_793090867369236_1720064700_n.jpg


----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hehe!!
View attachment 1982047_10152353585764602_2115608305_n.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 31, 2014)

View attachment 113850



Hahaha video game logic for you.


----------



## nykspree8 (Apr 2, 2014)

Was cracking up over this one yesterday lol 

View attachment IMG_274001052739408.jpeg


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 2, 2014)

nykspree8 said:


> Was cracking up over this one yesterday lol



Wrong place for it


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 2, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> .....
> Try to keep them non: religious, political, etc. Just funny little internet memes that make you giggle out loud. I'll start.
> 
> View attachment 104801



I just wanted to bring the first post back to everyone's attention. Please keep political cartoons in Hyde Park.


----------



## nykspree8 (Apr 2, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I just wanted to bring the first post back to everyone's attention. Please keep political cartoons in Hyde Park.



Ughh all that extra clicking to the first pages of threads for official rulings! :doh:

Here's a good makeup one  

View attachment IMG_177991827348026.jpeg


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you .. ^^ and that's funny


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 3, 2014)

Well that sounds like it's a kill joy!!


----------



## missyj1978 (Apr 3, 2014)

Me the other day LOL!
View attachment lol.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2014)

missyj1978 said:


> Me the other day LOL!



lol that's me! I fill the trunk to the brim when doing grocery shopping


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 3, 2014)

missyj1978 said:


> Me the other day LOL!
> View attachment 113901




That's me everyday haha j/k.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 3, 2014)

missyj1978 said:


> Me the other day LOL!
> View attachment 113901



That was me literally 15 mins ago before logging online.


----------



## largebob280 (Apr 3, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> Picture from the Denver airport:



Sorry it took me so long to notice this...

Omaha! was a long musical commercial created by advertizing maven Stan Freberg in the late 1950s:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUDvhVDOquE

It's a satire of Oklahoma! by Rodgers and Hammerstein.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 4, 2014)

You also realize that's not why the flight cue says that..?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Post_Ironic (Apr 5, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


>



That is fantastic. It certainly elicited a few laughs.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 5, 2014)

Post_Ironic said:


> That is fantastic. It certainly elicited a few laughs.



I thought the same thing. Glad you enjoyed! 
It certainly is more than true for me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 9, 2014)

This isn't a picture but i saw it on Google+ and i busted up:

Weight Loss Program

A guy calls a company and orders their 5-day, 5lbs weight loss program.

The next day, there's a knock on the door and there stands before him a voluptuous, athletic, 19 year old babe dressed in nothing but a pair of Nike running shoes and a sign around her neck..

She introduces herself as a representative of the weight loss company. The sign reads, "If you can catch me, you can have me."

Without a second thought, he takes off after her. A few miles later puffing and puffing, he finally gives up. The same girl shows up for the next four days and the same thing happens. On the fifth day, he weighs himself and is delighted to find he has lost 5lbs as promised.

He calls the company and orders their 5-day/10lbs program. The next day there's a knock at the door and there stands the most stunning, beautiful, sexy woman he has ever seen in his life. She is wearing nothing but Reebok running shoes and a sign around her neck that reads, "If you catch me you can have me".

Well, he's out the door after her like a shot. This girl is in excellent shape and he does his best, but no such luck. So for the next four days, the same routine happens with him gradually getting in better and better shape.

Much to his delight on the fifth day when he weighs himself, he discovers that he has lost another 10lbs as promised. He decides to go for broke and calls the company to order the 7-day/25 lbs program.

"Are you sure?" asks the representative on the phone. "This is our most rigorous program." "Absolutely," he replies, "I haven't felt this good in years."

The next day there's a knock at the door; and when he opens it he finds a huge muscular guy standing there wearing nothing but pink running shoes and a sign around his neck that reads, "If I catch you, you are mine."

He lost 33 lbs that week...&#65279;


----------



## Dromond (Apr 9, 2014)

white text inserted here 

View attachment 10151283_10152004568115814_1187995174_n.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 10, 2014)

True!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Dromond (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## CPProp (Apr 12, 2014)

It only works in mono chrome.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 15, 2014)

Suits me to a tee lol 

View attachment IMG_297178843175420.jpeg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2014)

Rojodi said:


>




IMHO...you win :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 25, 2014)

I think I must be insane, because laughed way too hard and way too long on this one.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Donna (Apr 28, 2014)

For all the Grumpy Cat fans....


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Apr 28, 2014)

Love this thread! :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Apr 29, 2014)

~*Giggles*~


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2014)

this picture :doh:

View attachment stool-sample1.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2014)

_Classic!_ 

View attachment wnd_d5c75ce7a8dfe93fd39bedd2ea48e05c.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Apr 30, 2014)

~ Giggles! ~


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Dromond (May 1, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (May 2, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (May 3, 2014)

I can't help it. I know a few bipolar people that this really fits. Sorry if it offends anyone. I just laughed pretty hard when I read it.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 3, 2014)

Makes me giggle every time :happy:


----------



## Falling Boy (May 3, 2014)

Oops, wrong number 

View attachment funny-memes-you.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (May 4, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 6, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


>



LOVE!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 6, 2014)

Hmmmmm...what's the problem officer?


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2014)

View attachment 5877c48849504d73b8d4f67344633ae9.jpg


----------



## Tiffany08 (May 6, 2014)

Lol love it!!!


----------



## dharmabean (May 8, 2014)




----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2014)

dharmabean said:


>




hahaha Radiohead!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Snow Angel (May 12, 2014)

This is a cool pic.


----------



## Snow Angel (May 12, 2014)

This is a cool pic!


----------



## Rojodi (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 14, 2014)

Rojodi said:


>



Adorable! *Giggles*


----------



## Snow Angel (May 15, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (May 15, 2014)




----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2014)

View attachment 1d157935f73f41c4fbd430328b89505d.jpg


pretty much LOL


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 16, 2014)

Ummmmmm...


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 16, 2014)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 16, 2014)

Cats are such assholes


----------



## HottiMegan (May 16, 2014)

Even though i'm a vegetarian, i love bacon jokes!


----------



## smithnwesson (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 16, 2014)

Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 16, 2014)

love this one


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2014)

View attachment Suspender+Dorothy.jpg


...................


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 17, 2014)

I know this is true from experience! Ha!


----------



## dharmabean (May 18, 2014)

I had a pretty good laugh at this.


View attachment 10300985_772339389466360_1021938107185381739_n.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 18, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I had a pretty good laugh at this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 114606



ha ha love it


----------



## Snow Angel (May 19, 2014)

........


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2014)




----------



## moore2me (May 19, 2014)

I can identify with this . . . . 

View attachment cat and mom.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 19, 2014)

swamptoad said:


>



Priceless!


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 20, 2014)

Giggles!!!


----------



## Snow Angel (May 20, 2014)

So true LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Snow Angel (May 20, 2014)

This is just too funny LOL!!!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 20, 2014)

There are no words...:doh:


----------



## Snow Angel (May 21, 2014)

......


----------



## Snow Angel (May 21, 2014)

...........


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2014)

View attachment 1795736_10152274612013287_515389489_n.jpg




...........


----------



## dharmabean (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 21, 2014)

Ummmmmm...


----------



## smithnwesson (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Snow Angel (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 22, 2014)

He's got a point...


----------



## Snow Angel (May 23, 2014)

.......


----------



## Snow Angel (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 24, 2014)

:doh: Hate when that happens!


----------



## Rojodi (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 24, 2014)

Rojodi said:


>



Love it! HaHa!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 24, 2014)

Hmmmm...now there's something you don't see everyday!


----------



## Saoirse (May 24, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Hmmmm...now there's something you don't see everyday!



LOL that reminds me of a bumper sticker thats quite common in my area.

Come To Dave's; We're Not Dick's!

Dave's is a local sporting goods store, and someone had bumperstickers made up when the national chain Dick's came to town. hahaha love it!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 24, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> LOL that reminds me of a bumper sticker thats quite common in my area.
> 
> Come To Dave's; We're Not Dick's!
> 
> Dave's is a local sporting goods store, and someone had bumperstickers made up when the national chain Dick's came to town. hahaha love it!



Now that's funny! Haha!


----------



## smithnwesson (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 25, 2014)

~Giggles~ !! :blush:


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2014)

I love watching Gordon Ramsay. 

View attachment 149.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2014)

You have to be above a certain age to get this one..


----------



## dharmabean (May 31, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 2, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> [/quote]
> 
> Lmfao yes!


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 4, 2014)

......


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2014)

................


----------



## CPProp (Jun 4, 2014)

Its not really a picture and has a serious message it mad me laugh


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2014)

lol


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 6, 2014)

........


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 6, 2014)

.......


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## swamptoad (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 7, 2014)

The doc who did my last colonoscopy really wanted to be a Gynecologist. He just missed it by this much:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 8, 2014)

Best shirt...EVER!!!


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, there's an app for that.
Hodor Keyboard 
(Read the app description at the Google Play Store link, unless you don't get why it's funny in the first place.)


----------



## Dromond (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 11, 2014)

Good ol' Tumblr strikes again... favorite show, hilarious caption added.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it's doing it right! 

View attachment 10256965_4568352904131_6411688315725867863_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a comic book geek, well just a geek in general, so this made me giggle  

View attachment IMG_27741647883885.jpeg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 13, 2014)

Kinda disturbing for a children's book...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 14, 2014)

A bunch of other boners can be seen here... http://www.dialbforblog.com/archives/136/


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## ToniTails (Jun 21, 2014)

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







dharmabean said:


>


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 21, 2014)

poor dog lol 

View attachment 10154520_10152171348687819_6323337249574398267_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Jun 25, 2014)

dharmabean said:


>


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Saisha (Jun 26, 2014)

dharmabean said:


>



Love it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2014)

lmao


----------



## Saisha (Jun 27, 2014)

One of my favorites

View attachment 115238


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Saisha (Jun 27, 2014)

Would rep the Dude! if I could!


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Would rep the Dude! if I could!



I reped him for you m'lady.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 27, 2014)

moore2me said:


> I reped him for you m'lady.



Thank you  That was very sweet of you to do for me


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 27, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Thank you  That was very sweet of you to do for me



I repped him also for you.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 27, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> I repped him also for you.



Thank you too  Very sweet of you


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Saisha (Jun 29, 2014)

Thought this was good - 
View attachment 115289


----------



## moore2me (Jun 29, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Thank you  That was very sweet of you to do for me



It was a long standing tradition practiced by my old buddy from Tennessee - IMFree (a frequent poster who died over a year ago). 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

and Twilight Star . . . . Great weather related picture . . . I would be happy to just have the picture to look at. (It reminds me of the young Brad P.) I may need to use it instead of that boring old rain gauge. :smitten:


----------



## Saisha (Jun 29, 2014)

moore2me said:


> It was a long standing tradition practiced by my old buddy from Tennessee - IMFree (a frequent poster who died over a year ago).



I am so very sorry for your loss....it is a wonderful tradition to continue and honoring way to keep IMFree's spirit here


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2014)

View attachment 1237663_632925343414437_31660394_n.jpg



..........


----------



## prplecat (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 30, 2014)

moore2me said:


> It was a long standing tradition practiced by my old buddy from Tennessee - IMFree (a frequent poster who died over a year ago).


*sigh* 
He was a great guy, and it's a terrible loss.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 3, 2014)

How to hop into a car 101...


----------



## Saisha (Jul 5, 2014)

Got 3 of them:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## ToniTails (Jul 5, 2014)

this never fails to make me giggle

View attachment kung_fu_baby.jpg


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctMd0eCQlFc[/ame]


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 5, 2014)

Rojodi said:


>



I miss the humor here - but an effective line it certainly is!

Q: Why have all the Tigers been taken to Herman Kiefer Hospital?
A: They've been bedridden by TB.


----------



## Donna (Jul 6, 2014)

Rabbit, look at the rankings...8-6-7-5-3-DH (OH)-9....and the lead off batter is Jennings. Tommy Tutone would be so proud.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 6, 2014)

27 rather unusual to bizarre shoes - although I do like #15

http://news.distractify.com/fun/27-shoes-that-dont-even-know-what-theyre-doing/


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 10, 2014)

"Oh Shit!! Did you see that? He accidentally slipped and put his pecker in her mouth!!" 

"Oh My God! Did you hear that bow chicka bow bow music playing?"

"Mmmm your accidental mouth poking tastes so good."

"Ooo baby, I'm so sorry!! I didn't mean to spill my spunk on your ample boobs"


----------



## Saisha (Jul 11, 2014)

Hope no one gets offended by this but it had me LOL 

View attachment 115510


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 11, 2014)

Did a roadtrip today, this made me giggle.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Jul 24, 2014)

We have a WINNER






The Queen of England photobombs Australian field hockey players taking a selfie.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 26, 2014)

Earlier from the Indianapolis NASCAR Nationwide race...


----------



## moore2me (Jul 30, 2014)

Rojodi said:


>



M2M at Bow Tie Cinema Ticket Booth. "We were coming to see _Tammy_, but I think instead we'll instead get two tickets to _Planet of The Sex Tape_!"

"What do you mean _Planet_ is all sold out? It's Thursday and the matinee!"


----------



## Saisha (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## CPProp (Aug 9, 2014)

I want this on my head stone. 

View attachment IMG_0152.JPG


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 12, 2014)

..........
View attachment images (1).jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 12, 2014)

This one definitely made me giggle. 

View attachment snausages.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 15, 2014)

my daughter showed me these...fluffy cows! 

View attachment 116053


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> my daughter showed me these...fluffy cows!
> 
> View attachment 116053



I would love to see one in the flesh!


----------



## bayone (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## CPProp (Aug 24, 2014)

A sign on a marquee selling 1904 style clothing 

View attachment Sticky Children.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Saisha (Aug 27, 2014)

.......

View attachment 1950s.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Aug 31, 2014)

I like Tortoise and hare jokes 

View attachment Tortoise & hare.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Sep 3, 2014)

..........
View attachment pup.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 7, 2014)

^ ^ ^ ^ Haaaaaa!


----------



## Saisha (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 20, 2014)

Rojodi said:


>



Love this.  

He already tried to take over the Ministry of Magic; it was only a matter of time before he turned his attention to Muggle politics.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Rojodi (Oct 12, 2014)

Comic Sans must go down!


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 12, 2014)

We will pursue them to the gates of Hel...
vetica.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 22, 2014)

It's loafing.

...yeah, I'll be leaven now.


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 22, 2014)

CleverBomb said:


> It's loafing.
> 
> ...yeah, I'll be leaven now.



I can see you weren't well bread, your puns are a little crusty.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 23, 2014)

me, I just break into song. yaaa, that one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2014)

CleverBomb said:


> It's loafing.
> 
> ...yeah, I'll be leaven now.



Wouldn't let me rep this one but at least I could get Roj

:bow:


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 25, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wouldn't let me rep this one but at least I could get Roj
> 
> :bow:



So you were toasted in your efforts to rep CB? 

(someone stop me!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2014)

^^^ I'm giggling even as I'm telling you that you're so wrong....


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 25, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^ I'm giggling even as I'm telling you that you're so wrong....



Don't like my rye sense of humor?


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't try stopping him.
He was bread to do this.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 27, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wouldn't let me rep this one but at least I could get Roj
> 
> :bow:





Rojodi said:


> So you were toasted in your efforts to rep CB?
> 
> (someone stop me!)


This would be where I'd rep each of you if I could. 
But, alas, I cannot. 

(No pun this time, just vexed at the arbitrariness of the system.)


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 2, 2014)

Very good. A toast to each of you! 

(just getting to the crust of the matter here, not trying to butter you up)


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 4, 2014)

Me, to a T!


----------



## Saisha (Nov 4, 2014)

[.........
Attach]117265[/attach] 

View attachment dream.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2014)

Take that haters...... 

View attachment Haters.jpg


View attachment 10710680_10152456068971025_5352678505818556237_n.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2014)

Rojodi said:


>




LMAO! I so want one of these!!


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 18, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LMAO! I so want one of these!!



Just ordered one for the grammar Nazi son, $19 on Amazon.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 21, 2014)

1. "We got these for dad, since he's the bread winner."
2. "Loaves for the loafers."


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dusty and Li'lbit 

View attachment christmas dogs 11-21-14 010.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 25, 2014)

Apple Pi


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## MattB (Nov 27, 2014)

Resistance is futile, eh? Sorry...


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Sushi (Dec 1, 2014)

This one cracked me up:

View attachment 117586


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2014)

I love Tom  

View attachment TOM.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2014)

. . 

View attachment 1374070_785440158169864_5144109584247737151_n.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 8, 2015)

My dog got to lick out the finished yogurt container and freaked the freak out...best "OMFG!" face ever.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 9, 2015)

D'awww....  

Reminds me of our Frenchie* and cream cheese (a spoonful of creamcheese makes the medicine go down, medicine go down...) The big li'l guy loves that stuff in the same OMG BEST FUD EVAR! way. 

*French Bulldog


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2015)

It's a Dream Team to play cards with except - I'd mostly likely lose a and I may not leave the table in human form. 

View attachment funny-Disney-villains-poker-crazy.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MattB (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't know about "fun"...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 25, 2015)

This one made me laugh...


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 29, 2015)

dharmabean said:


>


...or just walked into the Victorian-themed section of Aperture Science's Enrichment Facility.


----------



## Oona (Mar 30, 2015)

dharmabean said:


>



Makes me want to play portal...


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 28, 2015)

LOL @ that one... can't rep right now, though.


----------



## dharmabean (May 1, 2015)

*I picked up the rep tab or ya CB.
*


----------



## CleverBomb (May 2, 2015)

And that's a LOL *groan* too.


----------



## Rojodi (May 4, 2015)

So what does Darth read on May the Fourth?

Yep


----------



## youareneverready (May 5, 2015)

Always liked this one... 

View attachment fuckduck.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (May 5, 2015)




----------



## CleverBomb (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Rojodi (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Rojodi (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## CPProp (Jul 14, 2015)

Sign Out side a chippy in Market Bosworth - the place and battle where Richard III lost -it amused me. 

View attachment IMG_4429.JPG


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 22, 2015)

This one inspires me as much as it makes me giggle : 

View attachment raw.jpeg


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 11, 2015)

Here are a couple of ideas for a perfect wedding gift and relaxing vacation destination:











And too bad Father's Day is over, because here's another great gift idea:






Oh, well--there's always next year.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ran across this on my FB and it made me LOL! 

View attachment donuts.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

View attachment 12311093_1149563935062595_1812683749664102224_n.jpg


View attachment 12191398_1517877228527170_3125682947271182357_n.jpg


View attachment 12308694_1149466661738989_5700226184041299107_n.png



I found these....


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 1, 2015)

I really like this Picture 

View attachment thV4UWEUSI.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

View attachment 12316661_1147968225222166_7611825262575021310_n.jpg


View attachment 12243167_1146551288697193_7966029146572066678_n.jpg




.....................


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 2, 2015)

...................... 

View attachment 10382155_801881813157935_5215235973655573770_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2015)

Snow Angel said:


> ......................




HAHAHA!!! I like that picture with that caption.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2015)

A pun-derful way for a sign to get the point across!

View attachment tapir-peeing-sign.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 5, 2015)

This picture was taken a little over 4 years ago. As I was looking back on some of my pics this one made me laugh at myself, this was a fun night with the youth at church lol. 

View attachment 311723_2093738622044_1202657566_32068958_1965812_a - Copy.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 6, 2015)

................ 

View attachment 12301625_1155972777765210_4920546048999237947_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2015)

View attachment 253278_10150879230182424_1224846205_n.jpg




...................


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 7, 2015)

....................... 

View attachment images (5).jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 8, 2015)

........................ 

View attachment Funny-Animal-Pictures-1.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2015)

View attachment 12141543_859906437424874_5570888121886432592_n.jpg



..................


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 8, 2015)

................. 

View attachment 10361523_711535908892434_4644789782544592247_n.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 8, 2015)

...................... 

View attachment 252341_3651070714373_36430916_n.jpg


View attachment 382004_4315661608730_991214690_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 11, 2015)

View attachment pospiss1.jpg




View attachment 6DglueMVgtQ.jpg




.................


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 11, 2015)

..................... 

View attachment images (6).jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 12, 2015)

View attachment stool-sample.jpg



...................:doh:


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 13, 2015)

Because it's true


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 13, 2015)

Quick and easy way to make a gingerbread house!!!  

View attachment 12316592_10206571704550028_6844295118918980107_n.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 14, 2015)

................... 

View attachment 10447608_655004404604496_6628074168088543309_n.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 14, 2015)

.................. 

View attachment 1525298_10153303369080756_862450478232079303_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2015)

View attachment 11224809_1637944146466641_8761713293318129024_n.jpg



.....................


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 15, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 122865
> 
> 
> 
> .....................



When my son was 8, he yelled at me for doing it!! LOL


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 16, 2015)

.................... 

View attachment 12196090_1257534914273089_6610157257490594628_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2015)

Snow Angel said:


> ....................




:doh:



...........


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 16, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmhEMY5Mkn4[/ame]


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 17, 2015)

.....lol........... 

View attachment 1456021_10152069758240827_1732566622_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 17, 2015)

View attachment ca50a4753dcab19ce975eba6a1c221b0.jpg




..................


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2015)

View attachment funny-drunk.jpg



...................


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 19, 2015)

.............. 

View attachment 11351400_10153295011905638_857259272606988062_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 122919
> 
> 
> 
> ...................



Love it! /


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 24, 2015)

​


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 27, 2015)

View attachment 3cf50756b06952c05e87e017aba32f4d.jpg




...................


----------



## Kristal (Dec 27, 2015)

This time I didn't forget the gravy  

View attachment 6a00e5523026f588340120a874fcae970b-800wi.jpg


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2015)

View attachment funny-captions-12.jpg


View attachment funny-bird-crow-walking-beside-cat-hey-pics.jpg


View attachment 110a35608ad6ee3bca5743041357d9b2.jpg



..........


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 31, 2015)

​


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 1384232441817610.jpg




..............


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2016)

biodieselman said:


> ​



Oh my- no they didn't!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2016)

View attachment BnEXYx6IIAAlSPy.jpg




................


----------



## Snow Angel (Jan 11, 2016)

................ 

View attachment signs5.JPG


View attachment signs4.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 11, 2016)

View attachment 1044695_10151457222086765_711454305_n.jpg



..............


----------



## biodieselman (Jan 13, 2016)

​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Kristal (Jan 17, 2016)

Transportation of the future 

View attachment flying-saucer-everyone-1956-FT-500.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Snow Angel (Jan 27, 2016)

........... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1453650153018.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Jan 27, 2016)

Good old Newton 

View attachment Newton .jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 30, 2016)

This is an example of the scientific action of refraction


----------



## biodieselman (Feb 12, 2016)

​


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## CPProp (Feb 14, 2016)

Saw this today - it says it all. 

View attachment DSCF9548.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 16, 2016)

I am so sick of stupid pictures/logos on facebook. The "If you remember this, you had an awesome childhood" and it's just a photo of a space hopper or a pair of roller skates. So when I saw this one, I actually DID laugh out loud! 

View attachment hj.jpg


----------



## biodieselman (Mar 6, 2016)

​


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 7, 2016)

Still giggling at this, posted via "The Lad Bible" on Facebook ... 

View attachment 10603258_2671936612853512_5419401921163562300_n.png


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 15, 2016)

I laughed at this one! 

View attachment interview.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok, that Pidgeon one cracked me up!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 18, 2016)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Ok, that Pidgeon one cracked me up!!



Haha good! Me too, it is so brilliantly observed. And I'm sure the photo was taken at the burger place in a large train station in my city centre. There were always pigeons strutting around in there!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh how I chortled.... 

View attachment 1913558_966318350071418_5322369994273417492_n.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Haha good! Me too, it is so brilliantly observed. And I'm sure the photo was taken at the burger place in a large train station in my city centre. There were always pigeons strutting around in there!


LoL that's awesome!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Mar 18, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh how I chortled....


Haha this is cute!! and "Chortled" is a fantastic word! Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## biodieselman (Mar 19, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh how I chortled....



Made me laugh. 

Very clever photo caption for whoever thought it.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## biodieselman (Apr 2, 2016)

​


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 9, 2016)

http://www.wootmonkey.com/upload/2016/04/08/20160408080722-1842f8eb.gif


----------



## biodieselman (May 20, 2016)

Warning:

contagious laughter.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3yRv5Jg5TI[/ame]




​


----------



## CleverBomb (May 22, 2016)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am so sick of stupid pictures/logos on facebook. The "If you remember this, you had an awesome childhood" and it's just a photo of a space hopper or a pair of roller skates. So when I saw this one, I actually DID laugh out loud!



Wilshire Blvd*, 30,000 BC.
I have the T-shirt.  

Ok, there's no evidence _yet_ of humans in the area at that time. 
There were, however, mammoths. 
And tar pits.
And then, stuck mammoths.
32,000 years later, there were paleontologists.
And a museum.

If you're in L.A., check it out. Fascinating stuff, well presented. 


*Los Angeles, California, USA


----------



## FreeThinker (May 22, 2016)

biodieselman said:


> Warning:
> 
> contagious laughter.​



Okay, such warnings generally leave me skeptical...
































...but, yeah. 


I know I just posted this in another thread, but it cracks me up (fundamental character flaw, I suppose):

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cJGWSpm5IrE[/ame]


----------



## biodieselman (May 23, 2016)

The turtle video brought back memories that made me laugh.

I bought my son a box turtle and my daughter a rabbit. Sadly the rabbit passed from being extremely ill from the previous owner's neglect and she wanted a 'girl' turtle as replacement.

I found her a 'girl' box turtle at a pet store and all the neighborhood kids were there to greet the new 'couple'.

The instant I set her down, he rushed right over and climbed onto her back. He struggled and struggled to mount her with his 'tail' looking 'thing' frantically twitching all over her backside. His head was fully extended as was hers, along with all her four legs.

All the kid's eyes were gaped open as wide as their mouths. My wife was horrified as all the kids asked what are they doing, not knowing whether to separate the turtles or make the kids leave. 

That was when he had mounted her high enough so that his hind legs touched her back legs. She instantly pulled all four legs and head into her shell which sucked in his hind legs, pulling him perfectly vertical, his neck extended as far as possible, his front legs pawing the air. The 'tail' when finally able to reach 'home', he punctuated the dead silence with tiny turtle moans of turtle pleasure and promptly disappeared off to the shade of our lemon tree for a long nap. The temptation of fresh ripe giant Sequoia strawberries couldn't coax him back out into the hot California sun.

Two love turtles introduced my two young children and all the neighborhood kids to 'the birds n the bees'.



I'm not advertising for Kohls but here's a heart warming follow up to 'Laughing Chewbacca Mom' and her children.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fRqR4cggyo[/ame]


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 24, 2016)

biodieselman said:


> The turtle video brought back memories that made me laugh.
> 
> I bought my son a box turtle and my daughter a rabbit. Sadly the rabbit passed from being extremely ill from the previous owner's neglect and she wanted a 'girl' turtle as replacement.
> 
> ...



Har! Har! Har! That's one of the funniest things I've encountered in quite a while. I never knew how they managed. Who says Mother Nature doesn't have a sense of humor? That 'sucking in' thing sounds like a better fix for 'certain problems' than Viagra.

I suppose that it is just as inappropriate for us to laugh at the propagation idiosyncrasies of animal world as it is to smirk at the foibles of our fellow humans. Oh, well - that's how Nature made us too.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 25, 2016)

biodieselman said:


> *turtle erotica*
> 
> ​




So, was this incident followed by the arrival of a bunch of little turtles?

Or maybe she wasn't 'ready'. If a male turtle can get his freak on for a shoe, it probably doesn't make much difference to him if the female is "in estris" (or whatever the turtle term is).

Reminds me of the Frog Axiom: If it's bigger than you, run away from it; If it's smaller than you, eat it; If it's about the same size as you, try to mate with it.*


Great story, Bio!




* Cleaned up the language on that a bit.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jun 6, 2016)

A Painting by Tomas Kucerovsky called "Wrong Century" 

View attachment wrong century by Tomas Kucerovsky.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Jun 6, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> A Painting by Tomas Kucerovsky called "Wrong Century"


This made me a little sad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry, it made you sad...

When traveling in Europe and going to the museums, I told the person with me that I was born in the wrong century!! It made me giggle that it had been documented!!




FluffyButterfly80 said:


> This made me a little sad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Jun 6, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Sorry, it made you sad...
> 
> When traveling in Europe and going to the museums, I told the person with me that I was born in the wrong century!! It made me giggle that it had been documented!!


LOL that is ironic! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark (Jun 7, 2016)

Diana, I LOVE it! I've pointed out this "classical" standard of beauty for a long time now and hold it vastly superior to modern standards. It's classic for a reason! There's nothing classic about Kim K or any VC model or professional cheerleader. I think there's a lot of beautiful women out there of all body types, but I'll stick with the classics myself!


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 7, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> A Painting by Tomas Kucerovsky called "Wrong Century"



I have seen reactions like this in galleries. A reason why I don't go to them much any longer. I kinda spoke out a few times.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jun 7, 2016)

happily_married said:


> Diana, I LOVE it! I've pointed out this "classical" standard of beauty for a long time now and hold it vastly superior to modern standards. It's classic for a reason! There's nothing classic about Kim K or any VC model or professional cheerleader. I think there's a lot of beautiful women out there of all body types, but I'll stick with the classics myself!



Thank you!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry you had a bad experience.
The artist also addresses other issues.
Narrow minded people are going to make fun of whatever comes to mind that day.

Here is another painting



Rojodi said:


> I have seen reactions like this in galleries. A reason why I don't go to them much any longer. I kinda spoke out a few times.



View attachment wrong century - work out guy.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 9, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience.
> The artist also addresses other issues.
> Narrow minded people are going to make fun of whatever comes to mind that day.
> 
> Here is another painting



It happens far too often. 

However, I've not seen this happen in bookstores, both at Barnes and Noble and independent booksellers. Why? Bibliophiles come in all shapes, sizes, colors, sexualities, etc...and we all enable each other with our addictions!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 9, 2016)




----------

